# Bucket truck for sale



## pdqdl (Mar 10, 2010)

This only has a 45' platform, 51' "working height". This type of articulation and extension looks like it might work real well for tree work. 4x4, short wheel base, heavy drive-line, yet still under CDL. 

I wish:

1. It had a 60' platform.
2. I had the money.
3. I had the tree work to support buying it.

Opinions on this unit?

http://www.i80equipment.com/cgi-bin/featured/inventory.pl?record=217


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 10, 2010)

Truck is nice boom is a ladder here. If you do mostly trimming and pruning it may be great for you. I don't have enough stick at 60 foot here too much of the time. Imo a 80 elevator is about right for the work I do,too bad I will never be able to afford one


----------



## tree md (Mar 10, 2010)

Personally, I don't think you would be able to reach much with that. The minimum I would want would be 60' of boom and 80' would be better.


----------



## newsawtooth (Mar 10, 2010)

That truck is a little too shiny isn't it, pdqdl? Do they make longer booms that style? I have coveted those before because of how compact they are. How useful is the material jib?


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

same milage as mine but I have 3 times the hours on it.http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/8841/im000019s.jpg


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 10, 2010)

*Wish list?*

Here you go Rope! This will do just fine in your area.

http://www.altec.com/products/OVERCENTER/AM855-E88_Overcenter Material Handling Elevator.htm

Better get some sticky fingers, 'cause you'll probably never have enough money to buy one.


----------



## tree md (Mar 10, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Here you go Rope! This will do just fine in your area.
> 
> http://www.altec.com/products/OVERCENTER/AM855-E88_Overcenter Material Handling Elevator.htm
> 
> Better get some sticky fingers, 'cause you'll probably never have enough money to buy one.



Now that's what I"m talking about!


----------



## Sparky8370 (Mar 10, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Here you go Rope! This will do just fine in your area.
> 
> http://www.altec.com/products/OVERCENTER/AM855-E88_Overcenter Material Handling Elevator.htm
> 
> Better get some sticky fingers, 'cause you'll probably never have enough money to buy one.



The good thing about being able to go that high is that when you soil your britches, nobody will smell it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 10, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Here you go Rope! This will do just fine in your area.
> 
> http://www.altec.com/products/OVERCENTER/AM855-E88_Overcenter Material Handling Elevator.htm
> 
> Better get some sticky fingers, 'cause you'll probably never have enough money to buy one.



Lol it is funny what we will spend to not climb lol. I really would like a spyder to 80 footer or so. The idea being able to get virtually anywhere without damage to lawns etc. I guess it is time to call Obama and see if he can help a rope out


----------



## DK_stihl (Mar 10, 2010)

*Truck*

That's a former power co truck. Might be useful if you don't need to get your lower boom over anything. Personally I like a big lower boom to get clearance over obstacles, though a telescopic upper maybe be useful for accessing tight areas in a tree, I guess it's a trade-off. Good luck!


----------



## highpointtree (Mar 10, 2010)

65 ft rear mount, kubota pony, 20,000 winch front and back, marmon herrington(sp) 4 x4, southco box, cat 3126, 3,600 miles.....all that and no dam radio


----------



## Sparky8370 (Mar 10, 2010)

It's funny that I got my eye on a 60' truck and I HATE heights. Terrified once I am up there. First I got CAD here and now BAD! LOL j/k I own an electrical contracting business and would love to have a bucket truck.


----------



## tree md (Mar 10, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol it is funny what we will spend to not climb lol. I really would like a spyder to 80 footer or so. The idea being able to get virtually anywhere without damage to lawns etc. I guess it is time to call Obama and see if he can help a rope out



Hey Rope, have you seen one of the Spyders in action yet? I saw one of the larger services in my area do a take down with one a couple of years back. Actually they were working three trees; one with the Spyder, one with a 60' bucket and had a climber in a third tree. Those spyders are wicked. Wish I could afford one... And had the work to keep it busy.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 11, 2010)

Don't buy from I-80 Equipment, they are right bye me, they are crooks, never experienced it my self, have plenty of friends who have got stuff there, they use a lot of smoke and mirrors on their trucks, to make run long enough for you to leave, then yer on yer own. Bad place for honest people.

Try Schmidys Machinery in Clinton, ILL, I bought 2 trucks there, CHEAP, all in good working order, lift certified as well.


----------



## kajudude (Mar 11, 2010)

baught mine from SAGON equipment second one we baught from greg he as about as good a guy as you can get fair priced backs up what he sells.


----------



## Torin (Mar 11, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> Don't buy from I-80 Equipment, they are right bye me, they are crooks, never experienced it my self, have plenty of friends who have got stuff there, they use a lot of smoke and mirrors on their trucks, to make run long enough for you to leave, then yer on yer own. Bad place for honest people.
> 
> Try Schmidys Machinery in Clinton, ILL, I bought 2 trucks there, CHEAP, all in good working order, lift certified as well.


I've seen a real piece of crap dumped on an unsuspecting customer from Schmidys as well.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Mar 11, 2010)

My truck came from sagon and Ive been running it about 10 years with little trouble. Im gona buy a newer truck within a month or so and sell the one I have now. Schmidys has some very nice looking trucks for a good price and at the volume he sells you will hear both good and bad.You always take a chance on buying used equipment.


----------



## highpointtree (Mar 11, 2010)

Got a smoking deal on a great truck from shelby equipment in n.c.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 11, 2010)

tree md said:


> Hey Rope, have you seen one of the Spyders in action yet? I saw one of the larger services in my area do a take down with one a couple of years back. Actually they were working three trees; one with the Spyder, one with a 60' bucket and had a climber in a third tree. Those spyders are wicked. Wish I could afford one... And had the work to keep it busy.



So how did the "spyder" compare to the bucket truck or the climber. Faster, taller, more versatile?

Was it a Teupan, or some other brand?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## tree md (Mar 11, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> So how did the "spyder" compare to the bucket truck or the climber. Faster, taller, more versatile?
> 
> Was it a Teupan, or some other brand?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.



LOL, yeah I guess it is spelled spider? I saw rope spell it that way and thought it was a play on words.

Anyway, they had the spider lift up in the drive and one side was stabilized on a small retainer wall. The main benefit is they got it into a tight area where it would have been impossible to setup with the bucket. The bucket was working from curbside and the climber was working in the back yard. This is one of the larger services in our area and to tell the truth they were pretty impressive (even though they advertise as a landscaping company). The spider lift also seemed to have better articulation. What really impressed me though is how you could fold up the legs and go virtually anywhere with the thing if you wanted to on the tracks. Looked like it would leave a very small footprint. I couldn't hang around and watch the entire removal as I was working myself but it appeared that the guy in the spider lift was making the fastest headway. Don't remember what the make was on the lift.

I have used a 45' lift a few times on jobs where I have many trees to prune on a rural property and have good access. It works well but you can forget about it in the rainy season. The problem is you cannot do a whole lot with it unless you have great access and can get right up under the tree. No reach with just 45'.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 11, 2010)

tree md said:


> LOL, yeah I guess it is spelled spider? I saw rope spell it that way and thought it was a play on words.
> 
> Anyway, they had the spider lift up in the drive and one side was stabilized on a small retainer wall. The main benefit is they got it into a tight area where it would have been impossible to setup with the bucket. The bucket was working from curbside and the climber was working in the back yard. This is one of the larger services in our area and to tell the truth they were pretty impressive (even though they advertise as a landscaping company). The spider lift also seemed to have better articulation. What really impressed me though is how you could fold up the legs and go virtually anywhere with the thing if you wanted to on the tracks. Looked like it would leave a very small footprint. I couldn't hang around and watch the entire removal as I was working myself but it appeared that the guy in the spider lift was making the fastest headway. Don't remember what the make was on the lift.
> 
> I have used a 45' lift a few times on jobs where I have many trees to prune on a rural property and have good access. It works well but you can forget about it in the rainy season. The problem is you cannot do a whole lot with it unless you have great access and can get right up under the tree. No reach with just 45'.



Hey no problem spyder spider its all the same buddy lol. Just buy the one with 165 foot reach and I will help you make some money lol.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 11, 2010)

I wonder if that 165' unit comes "standard issue" with adult diapers?

I think I might need them if you stuck me that high up in the air on a little bitty aluminum post that didn't have concrete footings.




More pictures of what we want and can't afford:
images 53 & 59 look particularly fun: http://www.spiderlifts.com/50gt/photos.html

It's funny; the spider lift looks just as sturdy (with more height) than a similar capacity truck mounted unit: http://www.altec.com/products/NON-OVERCENTER/AH150_Non-overcenter Material Handler.htm


----------



## tree md (Mar 11, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> I wonder if that 165' unit comes "standard issue" with adult diapers?
> 
> I think I might need them if you stuck me that high up in the air on a little bitty aluminum post that didn't have concrete footings.



Well, one thing's for sure, if work was slow you could sell carnival rides on the thing...


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 11, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Here you go Rope! This will do just fine in your area.
> 
> http://www.altec.com/products/OVERCENTER/AM855-E88_Overcenter Material Handling Elevator.htm
> 
> Better get some sticky fingers, 'cause you'll probably never have enough money to buy one.



I'm not sure I would be brave enough to ride that up. Looks mean.

How much are they????


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 11, 2010)

kajudude said:


> baught mine from SAGON equipment second one we baught from greg he as about as good a guy as you can get fair priced backs up what he sells.



Hey what is the weight empty on your bucket , I was wondering what the difference is with the elevator, mine has a LRIII and weighs somewhere around 19,500, but is the same truck..


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 11, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> I'm not sure I would be brave enough to ride that up. Looks mean.
> 
> How much are they????



I think 10000 per foot would be accurate until you get a little lower then its more lmfao:monkey:


----------



## ozarktreeman (Mar 11, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> I wonder if that 165' unit comes "standard issue" with adult diapers?
> 
> I think I might need them if you stuck me that high up in the air on a little bitty aluminum post that didn't have concrete footings.
> 
> ...





Yea! I would definitely have to have a spare pair of britches on that ride.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 11, 2010)

ozarktreeman said:


> Yea! I would definitely have to have a spare pair of britches on that ride.



I would ask them to install a trap floor so you did not have to come down as you better stay busy to make them payments:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ozarktreeman (Mar 11, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I would ask them to install a trap floor so you did not have to come down as you better stay busy to make them payments:hmm3grin2orange:




Yea.That high up and it wont be solid at that height! so LOOK out below.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Mar 11, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Hey what is the weight empty on your bucket , I was wondering what the difference is with the elevator, mine has a LRIII and weighs somewhere around 19,500, but is the same truck..




Now that's a funny avatar. Banjo playin Hitler.lol


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 12, 2010)

Just imagine cutting and tossing at 165'... a gust of wind comes along and the branch goes through a picture window four houses down the street. lmfao.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 12, 2010)

DK_stihl said:


> That's a former power co truck. Might be useful if you don't need to get your lower boom over anything. Personally I like a big lower boom to get clearance over obstacles, though a telescopic upper maybe be useful for accessing tight areas in a tree, I guess it's a trade-off. Good luck!



I've run a 120footer for big TD's, you need a wide open area to swing around. It can be a PITA, but it is well worth it whit tall hazard trees.

One client has a 75ft over-center, it can be a problem on small city lots.

I have another with a 45ft squirt-boom, which he loves for finishing off those same td's the other guy has problems with.

My point is; you by the truck that works best for your business model.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 12, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Just imagine cutting and tossing at 165'... a gust of wind comes along and the branch goes through a picture window four houses down the street. lmfao.



I think you would graduate quickly to using speed lines. Oh my! Wouldn't they come down fast at the angles you could run from 150' up?


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 12, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> I wonder if that 165' unit comes "standard issue" with adult diapers?
> 
> I think I might need them if you stuck me that high up in the air on a little bitty aluminum post that didn't have concrete footings.
> 
> ...



Can you imagine looking down 165 feet at the base of that thing?? 

Then imagine the ball it takes to max out your side reach from there! lol.

I would much rather climb the tree at that height - assuming its a sturdy enough tree!

That being said... if I had one I'd probably find the courage to use it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 12, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I've run a 120footer for big TD's, you need a wide open area to swing around. It can be a PITA, but it is well worth it whit tall hazard trees.
> 
> One client has a 75ft over-center, it can be a problem on small city lots.
> 
> ...



75-90 footer is about right imo I can do 80 percent with the 75 but those 20% where your gonna climb higher are going to be freaky. My 60 foot is really a glorified ladder in many tree here. I will some times block down a top fairly large from it but to me too many things can go wrong and usually end up climbing the extra 20 feet to take it all down smaller. I will say I would not be scared to fly a spider but hope the controls are smooth as silk at 165 feet loo don't want to much herky jerky as mine is known to do. My old boom the controls sometimes sorta stop in movement because the micro switch air operated is pita to get just right to much adjust and it stays powered without trigger to little and she will not move! The middle is too dern close to find lol.


----------



## Torin (Mar 12, 2010)

I've run a small Hinowa, the controls were real smooth. I would think deflection on the tall units would make them a little bouncy.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 12, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> 75-90 footer is about right imo I can do 80 percent with the 75 but those 20% where your gonna climb higher are going to be freaky. My 60 foot is really a glorified ladder in many tree here. I will some times block down a top fairly large from it but to me too many things can go wrong and usually end up climbing the extra 20 feet to take it all down smaller.



Sounds like fun. That is where I get a lot of my work since we do not have a huge number of very tall trees here. I'll top them out for the bucket guy to finish the hard stuff. On occasion i will be taken around a town to do 5-6 trees to 60 ft or so, and they do the rest at a later date. 

Maybe I should state that in a past tense, being that there has not been a whole lot of work in the past few months


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 12, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Then imagine the ball it takes to max out your side reach from there! lol.
> ...



The picture was shown straight up...the 95' unit with an elevator was an overcenter bucket. I'll bet the pucker-factor on that goes way up when it rolls over top-center, way off on the side.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 12, 2010)

*I have a 60 footer too....*

I find it safer to just get out and climb for a few cuts if the tree is that tall. Taking 30' tops candle-sticked gets old after a while.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 12, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> The picture was shown straight up...the 95' unit with an elevator was an overcenter bucket. I'll bet the pucker-factor on that goes way up when it rolls over top-center, way off on the side.



It would be pretty hard for me to trust my life to something engineered by man when talking these kind of heights... nature is a superior engineer to man. I think I would rather just climb the tree.

The leo 75 footer I could handle though... just not so much with the 165 footer. lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 12, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> It would be pretty hard for me to trust my life to something engineered by man when talking these kind of heights... nature is a superior engineer to man. I think I would rather just climb the tree.
> 
> The leo 75 footer I could handle though... just not so much with the 165 footer. lol.



Ok tree meds next one I find like this I will be callin ya ok?
We will discuss how superior nature is


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 12, 2010)

Come on Rope. That one's easy.

1. Throw ball; fix rope (the fibrous kind, not the verbose kind) in top of tree.

2. Tie 2nd rope to trunk above the open hole; run the tail through the windows of the house and secure to something in the back yard.

3. Attach 20,000 lb bumper mounted winch to top of tree; pull until Rope (the verbose one) gets real nervous or tree falls away from house.

Optional step 4. start chainsaw, apply backcut until tree is yanked away from the house.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 12, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Come on Rope. That one's easy.
> 
> 1. Throw ball; fix rope (the fibrous kind, not the verbose kind) in top of tree.
> 
> ...


But I was speaking of climbing and rigging:jawdrop:


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 12, 2010)

Isn't it called "rigging" when you use ropes to rip a tree down to size?

Perhaps jimmy-rigging?


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Mar 12, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok tree meds next one I find like this I will be callin ya ok?
> We will discuss how superior nature is




Iv'e seen those pics before. What I can't figure out if why would any homeowner let a tree get that bad before calling someone in. Quite the hazard tree...... Mike


----------



## tree md (Mar 12, 2010)

Mikecutstrees said:


> Iv'e seen those pics before. What I can't figure out if why would any homeowner let a tree get that bad before calling someone in. Quite the hazard tree...... Mike



Brother you aught to see some of the ones I get called on. Huge behemoths that look like a piece of driftwood hanging over the house. People just don't seem to be able to comprehend that the price goes up with the inherent danger of a dead and deteriorating tree.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 12, 2010)

Mikecutstrees said:


> Iv'e seen those pics before. What I can't figure out if why would any homeowner let a tree get that bad before calling someone in. Quite the hazard tree...... Mike



Yup but it ain't the worst I have done either I seem to get the ones no one else can do.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Mar 12, 2010)

tree md said:


> Brother you aught to see some of the ones I get called on. Huge behemoths that look like a piece of driftwood hanging over the house. People just don't seem to be able to comprehend that the price goes up with the inherent danger of a dead and deteriorating tree.



Yeah Iv'e heard that logic too. The more that falls off it the less it costs right? haha..... Mike


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 13, 2010)

*Its MDS*



ropensaddle said:


> Ok tree meds next one I find like this I will be callin ya ok?
> We will discuss how superior nature is



And I would have got that with my deer stand.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 13, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> And I would have got that with my deer stand.



Lol ok mds were routin fer ya


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 10, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Don't buy from I-80 Equipment, they are right bye me, they are crooks, never experienced it my self, have plenty of friends who have got stuff there, they use a lot of smoke and mirrors on their trucks, to make run long enough for you to leave, then yer on yer own. Bad place for honest people.
> 
> Try Schmidys Machinery in Clinton, ILL, I bought 2 trucks there, CHEAP, all in good working order, lift certified as well.


 
WOW! do not know what happened here, I must have been out of it when I typed this.What happens when you wake up in pain and get on the computer. What I said above is the exact opposite of what I meant. I had the names mixed up or sumtin, BUT TO BE CLEAR. I-80 is a nice place. I have been to their op and seen that they are legit. I have never dealt with them,as in buying from them, and have never heard anything bad. I seen inside their shop and talked to the mechs, they know what they are doing, and they showed me their version of reconditioned, very nice. Top mech told me that they do not send anything out the door unless it has been completely gone thru. I looked at a sold model, went thru it, comparing it to mine, worlds of difference. That truck was 100% legit. Had all paper work as well.
All the negative above was mis-directed, why, I dunno! Again my brain must have been wired wrong that day.
The other place, on the other hand, all bad applies.
So, TO ALL and especially I-80 equipment, I apologize for the above post.


----------

